# sperm plugs at what age



## Cali 202 (Apr 19, 2010)

I could be wrong, but this morning while cleaning up Marleys poop I notice 2 long white stringy things that looked like small sperm plugs. I have never seen these in his poop before. This wouldnt make sense to me though since he is only 6 monthes and I thought they didnt do that for a year or two. Is this possible even though he is so young? I dont know if size or age matter but he is 34" and 2lbs. I really cant see him already doing this, just curious though.


----------



## Cali 202 (Apr 21, 2010)

I noticed yesterday and again today these things. Today I actually saw them come out of his hemipenes after pooping. Is this normal for him to be doing this at such a young age? Heres a pic I took of them... any thoughts?


----------



## TanMan57 (Apr 21, 2010)

Im not sure if its normal but my tegu Zero is 9 months old 37" and weighs 4.8 pounds and he has them


----------



## Jefroka (Apr 22, 2010)

Cali 202, not to worry, your gu is fine and quite normal. My boy had them at 6 months as well, maybe even before that.


...Jefroka


----------

